# Best line



## Ferg11

Whats the best all purpose line for bass fishing? spinning and baitcasting


----------



## Shaggy

Oh boy, this is a tough one because the art of bass fishing has become so specialized. There are now certain rods, reels and lines for each specific technique. If I had to pick a universal line I suppose it would still have to be monofilament although braids, fluorocarbons and unifilament lines excel with certain equipment and techniques. I no longer use mono for anything but two of my favorites were P-line Floroclear and Sufix Elite.


----------



## Govbarney

I cant speak to much for baitcasting simply because I dont use a baitcaster much. But my two favorites for spinning are P-Line FlouroClear, and Berkley Crystal Fireline.


----------



## DL07

I'd have to agree with Shaggy. There's so many different applications for each line, to pick just 1 would be tough. For instance when I fish small top water poppers I like braid but if i'm fishing a little bigger walking type baits I like Mono. Unfortunatly I think the only real way to decide is go buy a few small spools of different lines and see what works best for you as an angler.


----------



## sherman51

boy did these guys hit the nail on the head. there are just so many ways to fish for bass it would be almost impossable to pick one line. for open water fishing or casting worms or cranks to rock walls i like to use mono. but when i start fishing cover then im all for braid. if its light cover stickups or alittle weedy i like 20 lb sufix if im fishing really heavy cover, tree tops grass or lilly pads i will use a braid from 30 to 50 lb. i just hate losing a nice big bass to a bunch of lilly pads or a limb on a tree top because i didnt use a heavy line.

but if i did have to choose just one line it would be sufix 832 in 20 lb test.
sherman


----------



## Wow

sherman51 said:


> boy did these guys hit the nail on the head. there are just so many ways to fish for bass it would be almost impossable to pick one line. for open water fishing or casting worms or cranks to rock walls i like to use mono. but when i start fishing cover then im all for braid. if its light cover stickups or alittle weedy i like 20 lb sufix if im fishing really heavy cover, tree tops grass or lilly pads i will use a braid from 30 to 50 lb. i just hate losing a nice big bass to a bunch of lilly pads or a limb on a tree top because i didnt use a heavy line.
> 
> but if i did have to choose just one line it would be sufix 832 in 20 lb test.
> sherman


I feel your pain sherman, I use 12, 15, 20, 50,and 65# for bass because I rarely fish open water. It's rocks, boulders, weeds, reeds, pads,brush, laydowns, and stumps. I'll get the odd bass on 4 or 6# while jiggin' or trollin' crappie. I use mono, flouro and braid equally, for their performance characteristics.

Ferg11, There is no "all purpose" line. There is a line made for all purposes.
If you are looking for the one line fits all answer? I'd probably go with 15# mono, 17# flouro or 20# braid.--Tim


----------



## Intimidator

I really like the 17lb Berkley Nanofil (brown) on my Spinning reel...that's what it was made for. The stuff is strong, sensitive, floats, doesn't stretch, and casts a mile! 

I am one who makes braid work on all the rest of my applications...The best Braid BY FAR I have ever used (so far) is Dawai Samurai. 

I HATE FLOURO, it's sinking properties gets me into all kinds of problems...but the best on the market if you like it, is the Seaguar Tatsu!


----------



## Bassbme

+ 10 with the posters that said there is no one line that will do everything. Definitely specific lines for specific techniques. For basics though....... a line that floats, mono or braid for top water lures. Sinking lines hinder and can actually ruin the action of top water lures, unless it's something like a buzz bait where the line isn't laying on the water. 

For techniques where I want my lure to run deeper, or stay on the bottom, I like fluorocarbon line because it sinks. Also it has less stretch than mono so it's more sensitive. 

For any heavy cover situation I like braid. I don't use braid in open water though, because in my mind it's visibility is a major draw back. If I use braid I want something in the water to help disguise the line. 

It's amazing just how much you can change in the way your lure acts and performs just by changing your line.


----------



## Shaggy

Bassbme said:


> For any heavy cover situation I like braid. I don't use braid in open water though, because in my mind it's visibility is a major draw back. If I use braid I want something in the water to help disguise the line.


Back in the day when I was a younger bass guy and during the time Stren was making that golden mono I read an article by one of the "experts" where he said he wanted the bass to see his line. He said fish were naturally inquisitive and they would follow the line to the bait. And besides that I can hardly see braid out of the water when I need to watch the line. How in the world are fish going to see it in Ohio's stained water? Guess this is one of those debates that will go on forever.


----------



## Bassbme

Shaggy said:


> Back in the day when I was a younger bass guy and during the time Stren was making that golden mono I read an article by one of the "experts" where he said he wanted the bass to see his line. He said fish were naturally inquisitive and they would follow the line to the bait. And besides that I can hardly see braid out of the water when I need to watch the line. How in the world are fish going to see it in Ohio's stained water? Guess this is one of those debates that will go on forever.


I agree that it's hard to see braided line out of the water. Even with polarized glasses you still have reflection off the waters surface making it harder to see. If you're flipping shoreline cover you have the branches n such to contend with. In most of the lakes I fish, the water is plenty clear enough to see braided line in the water the majority of the time. I figure if I can see it in the water, the fish can definitely see it in the water. And probably way better than I can. As you said.... it's a debate that will probably go on forever. 

The way I see it ....... if there are two pieces of cake and one piece of cake has a hair sticking out of it and the other one doesn't. I'm going to eat the one without the hair sticking out. And if the one with the hair sticking out is the only piece left? I'm going to leave that piece of cake there, and go eat a hot dog. lol


----------



## robertj298

For the past 3 years I've been using a little known brand of mono called izorline. In my opinion its as good if not better than any of the big name monos at a fraction of the cost. I think I pay $16 for a 1,500 yard spool. I think the important part of this line is that being cheap I can change it far more frequently than I would be apt to change a more expensive line.


----------



## Ferg11

thanks for all your input guys! also any color preference?


----------



## Wow

Bassbme said:


> The way I see it ....... if there are two pieces of cake and one piece of cake has a hair sticking out of it and the other one doesn't. I'm going to eat the one without the hair sticking out. And if the one with the hair sticking out is the only piece left? I'm going to leave that piece of cake there, and go eat a hot dog. lol


What the .........?????????????--Tim


----------



## Bassbme

Wow said:


> What the .........?????????????--Tim
> 
> View attachment 67625


Ummm ....... it's an analogy? A similarity between like features of two things, on which a comparison may be based? 

Fairly easy to comprehend I'd say. 

Fish sees fishing lure with line leading to it. Fish decides not to eat fishing lure with line leading to it. Fish goes elsewhere for it's meal. 

The End .....


----------



## Intimidator

I have to admit that I normally don't "Line Watch" with braid...between the sensitivity of the braid and my pole I feel what's going on well before I "see" anything!

I agree that if you chose 1 line for all purposes, you have to understand how to modify your fishing to be able to impart different actions on your lure of choice and be able to make that line work for you in different conditions etc.

I can see A tournament fishermen that makes a living fishing using all the different kinds of line, poles, etc, to catch a limit of quality fish....but I am just a regular dude who loves fishing and has learned to make it as easy as possible to catch anything I want, whenever I want!

In Ohio stained water...any color of braid is fine, Moss, Green, Brown, and I even have friends that use HIGH VIS Yellow for Bass Fishing (so they can see it!)...and they catch just as many as anyone else. I use the Brown Nanofil on my 6'6" MH spinner and Samurai on my other 2 6'6" MH poles...and that's all I use for Crappie, Bass, and Walleye!!
IMHO....The ONLY time I would use a Flouro leader is in CRYSTAL CLEAR water.


----------



## robertj298

Intimidator said:


> I have to admit that I normally don't "Line Watch" with braid...between the sensitivity of the braid and my pole I feel what's going on well before I "see" anything!
> 
> I agree that if you chose 1 line for all purposes, you have to understand how to modify your fishing to be able to impart different actions on your lure of choice and be able to make that line work for you in different conditions etc.
> 
> I can see A tournament fishermen that makes a living fishing using all the different kinds of line, poles, etc, to catch a limit of quality fish....but I am just a regular dude who loves fishing and has learned to make it as easy as possible to catch anything I want, whenever I want!
> 
> In Ohio stained water...any color of braid is fine, Moss, Green, Brown, and I even have friends that use HIGH VIS Yellow for Bass Fishing (so they can see it!)...and they catch just as many as anyone else. I use the Brown Nanofil on my 6'6" MH spinner and Samurai on my other 2 6'6" MH poles...and that's all I use for Crappie, Bass, and Walleye!!
> IMHO....The ONLY time I would use a Flouro leader is in CRYSTAL CLEAR water.


Maybe I'm doing something wrong but whenever I've used braid on my baitcasters I have a terrible time with the line digging into itself on the spool.Maybe its improved now because I haven't used it for years?


----------



## Bassbme

robertj298 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong but whenever I've used braid on my baitcasters I have a terrible time with the line digging into itself on the spool.Maybe its improved now because I haven't used it for years?


They have made big improvements in braided line over the years, but there still is the problem of it digging into itself on the spool at times. I usually only have problems with that when I put the line and spool under a heavy load. I think the problem with braid cutting into itself on the spool has to do with its small diameter more than its' actual construction. Since I only use braid for heavy cover I use 50# or 65# braid, and I don't have very many problems with the line cutting into itself on the spool because the diameter of the line is in the range of 14# to 17# mono. The line is still a bit more "grabby" when compared to mono or fluorocarbon of the same diameter.


----------



## sherman51

one of the main things i,ve found to help keep the braid from digging in is to make sure to wind it on your reel real tight when you put the line on the reel. then if it digs in its just the top few layers your actualy using. i always put alot of tension on the line when filling my reel on spinning or baitcasting reels. this really does help. and the smaller the line the more important this is. on my baitcasting reels i use a large screwdriver through the spool then set something heavy against the spool where its hard to reel the line on my reel. when i spool my spinning reel i let the line pay off the spool just like i would mono. but then i use a wash cloth or dish towel and hold the line real tight while spooling on the reel.

alot of the braid they make now is much better than what was made years ago. some of it even has a center line to help keep it round. i dont really know just how they make the sufix 832 line, but it has worked really great for me on bass in 20# test. i,ve caught some very nice bass on this line and havent had a problem with the line pulling down in itself. now i,ve used power pro in 30# and 50# for saltwater fishing for black drum, and never had a problem. and these fish are like frieght trains. i fish around bridges and you have to really tighten the drag down. i have had 50# line broke and have had a couple of rods broke. so they really pull hard, and i,ve never had a problem. but i do spool the line tight when i put it on the reel.
sherman


----------



## coach76

robertj298 said:


> For the past 3 years I've been using a little known brand of mono called izorline. In my opinion its as good if not better than any of the big name monos at a fraction of the cost. I think I pay $16 for a 1,500 yard spool. I think the important part of this line is that being cheap I can change it far more frequently than I would be apt to change a more expensive line.


I cant find it at that price, can you give where to buy this braid, thank you


----------



## robertj298

coach76 said:


> I cant find it at that price, can you give where to buy this braid, thank you


Its not braid its mono.
http://www.izorlineeast.com/IzorlinePaypalOrder.htm#


----------



## Intimidator

robertj298 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong but whenever I've used braid on my baitcasters I have a terrible time with the line digging into itself on the spool.Maybe its improved now because I haven't used it for years?


Robert,
Most of the older braid was 3 strands braided together, now the New stuff like 832, Power Pro slick 8, Samurai, etc are 8 strands with better material.
This allows the line to be round and it lays better, it also allows the braid to be smaller and stronger. The Samurai is very limp and soft due to the lack of a coating that the others have.

On reels not specifically made for braid, you can put a piece of electrical tape on the spool, then tightly fill the reel.
If you continue to have digging problems or backlashes, you can pull out enough line for A MONSTER CAST, then lay another piece of electrical tape across the spool and wind the line back on the reel...you will never have a problem past the tape!


----------



## robertj298

Intimidator said:


> Robert,
> Most of the older braid was 3 strands braided together, now the New stuff like 832, Power Pro slick 8, Samurai, etc are 8 strands with better material.
> This allows the line to be round and it lays better, it also allows the braid to be smaller and stronger. The Samurai is very limp and soft due to the lack of a coating that the others have.
> 
> On reels not specifically made for braid, you can put a piece of electrical tape on the spool, then tightly fill the reel.
> If you continue to have digging problems or backlashes, you can pull out enough line for A MONSTER CAST, then lay another piece of electrical tape across the spool and wind the line back on the reel...you will never have a problem past the tape!


I found I had less of a problem with regular power pro but it was pretty heavy stuff 65 lb. test I used for Muskie fishing last summer. I tried some other stuff with a slick coating and it dug in really bad. I'm just assuming thinner line will dig into itself worse than the thicker stuff.


----------

